# Chief Petty Officer Terrell Horne, III



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chief Petty Officer*

*Terrell Horne, III*

United States Coast Guard Office of Law Enforcement, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Sunday, December 2, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 34
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* WPB-87340
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Location:* California
*Incident Date:* 12/2/2012
*Weapon:* Boat
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Chief Petty Officer Terrell Horne was killed when the rigid hull inflatable boat he was commanding was intentionally rammed by a boat being used to smuggle drugs off Santa Cruz Island, California.

Shortly after midnight a U.S. Coast Guard aerial patrol had observed a suspicious boat in the area believed to be involved in narcotics trafficking. A boarding team was deployed from the USCGC Halibut to interdict and board the vessel.

The boarding team made contact with the boat, which then accelerated toward them without changing course. The smuggler's boat struck the boarding team's boat, knocking Chief Petty Officer Horne and another crewman into the water. Both crewman were immediately recovered. Chief Petty Officer Horne was transported to a hospital in Port Hueneme, California, where he succumbed to his injuries.

Two illegal aliens on board the smuggler's boat were taken into custody and the boat seized.

Chief Petty Officer Horne is survived by his expectant wife and one child.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

United States Coast Guard Office of Law Enforcement
2100 2nd Street, SW
Washington, DC 20593

Phone: (202) 372-2183

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21551-chief-petty-officer-terrell-horne-iii#ixzz2E2RQ2KGs


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP, Sir


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

R.I.P. CPO Horne III.
Semper Paratus


----------

